# two trucks



## mike111 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have two trucks in mooresville Indiana with`7.6ft plows call me or text me @(317)341-2524 mike


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

thought I would give you your own thread and if anyone needs assistance they can contact you


----------

